# Chimera's new name



## xoot (Mar 20, 2002)

Any1 here know Chimera's new name?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 20, 2002)

I do. So does kilowatt


----------



## themacko (Mar 20, 2002)

And you guys haven't told me!  I feel like such a loser...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm not positive, but I've got some pretty good evidence on the name.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, i'm positive now, but more then ever I can't say anything


----------



## googolplex (Mar 20, 2002)

Oh, and I know some other very very interesting things, but I can't tell them either 

end teasing


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 20, 2002)

Googolplex, you're terrible! HEHE!!!

-B


----------



## simX (Mar 21, 2002)

OMG OMG OMG!  I know something about OmniWeb and I can't tell you anything about what I know!

Oh, wait, it's probably pretty obvious.  OmniWeb is better.


----------



## voice- (Mar 21, 2002)

SimX, I wanna agree, i really do...but there are 2 things I miss with OmniWeb, that Mozilla gives me.
1. I want it to remember the size of my window when I quit and relaunch.
2. I want tabs...tabs is the only reason I have to use Mozilla/Chimera...


----------



## simX (Mar 21, 2002)

voice-:  You CAN save the size of the window.  When you get your window to the size you want, go to the "Browser" menu, and select "Save Window Size" at the bottom.  The tabs I can't help you with.

However, can you tell me if Chimera has all of these features?



> Does it have banner blocking (not just the wide and thin ones... there's other ones that are more square that OmniWeb blocks). Can it emulate other browsers so that it can get around stupid browser blocking? Can it automatically check for updates and download new ones (INCLUDING latest beta builds -- or in OmniGroup's case, sneaky peek builds)? Does it have a built in source editor/links viewer? Can it keep JavaScript and applets disabled until you specifically click to invoke them? Does it antialias the text on the website? Can it block ads that have a certain string in the URL to them, or better yet, can it block ads that are not from the site that loads them?



If Chimera can do all of this, then sure, I'll switch.  But not before.  All of these things are necessary to stop all of the advertising and all of the annoying applet stuff.


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2002)

voice, are you talking about the 'sidebar search tabs'? What do you need those for? Just how long ago did you switch from windows? 

please tell me that is not the feature that keeps you from switching.

i must say, i have been playing with the lastest OW and it is getting pretty decent on speed and rendering is far more consistent. I'm still using icab most of the time, but OW has caught my attention again.


----------



## voice- (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's tabs. Sidebar tabs(the ones you can't turn off) is the first reason I hed for ditching Netscape, but I haven't had any trouble with it in Mozilla.

This is from OS 9, simply cause I'm at school now, and we don't have X here.

Once OmniWeb can do these tabs, I'm there.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 21, 2002)

alright alright alright, can we all just be happy that none of us use IE!  Omniweb is good chimera will be good!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 21, 2002)

What's the new name, and why all the secrecy?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

kilowatt led me in the right direction 
Poke around the web cvs directory, and look for a file that isn't a .h or .m file, and it'll be there


----------



## Koelling (Mar 21, 2002)

The best thing about Omni web in my opinion is that the page goes from corner to corner. Maybe I'm just obsessive compulsive but the way IE or Moz keeps the bottom cm for their own greedy self just ticks me off. Oh yeah and spell checker is a must for me whenever I'm in these forums  don't want you guys to think I'm uncultured.


----------



## xoot (Mar 21, 2002)

i found out that Chimera's new name is -censored-. I don't know if I am right, but if you download Credits.rtf from the cvs, it clearly says Chimera's new name .


----------



## googolplex (Mar 21, 2002)

gee why didn't you just give them the exact url ksuther! Now everyone will know! Maybe they wont put stuff thats suppose to be a 'secret' open to the public anymore....


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

Does it really matter? Maybe it'll convince them to change the title to something cool, like Chimera


----------



## googolplex (Mar 21, 2002)

you guys don't now half the story, so don't go spreading around what you found. okay?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 21, 2002)

Navigator... that's a dumb name... it sorta relates to Netscape NAVIGATOR...

what are your suggestions?

and it really doesn't matter if they told us.... we would have found out sooner or later... it's just a name of a program... don't get mad about it...


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2002)

well this is a new twist. instead of yelling it from the highest mountain top, it is suddenly top secret and only the chosen few can participate  

so voice, are those tabs anything more than just favorite bookmarks? How do they differ from the nicer looking ones that omniweb has in my pic? btw - and don't tell anybody you heard this from me, the latest netscape 6.2.2 lets you disable the sidebar.


----------



## alexrd (Mar 21, 2002)

Ed,

I believe what voice is referring to is "tabbed browsing." This actually really is pretty nifty. Rather than open multiple windows to browse multiple sites, you have multiple panes, tabbed at the top, each holding a rendered web page. It's been around in the open source browser world for a while, and it's quite handy and a good fit for OSX/Aqua.

Then again, I may not know what the heck voice is talking about 

-alex.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont know what to say, but you guys don't know the full story. It is suppose to be a suprise for people, you guys are being like time canada!


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *kilowatt led me in the right direction
> Poke around the web cvs directory, and look for a file that isn't a .h or .m file, and it'll be there  *



First off, I never said that. 

And, if you think you really do know the name, well, you're wrong 

its a spoof folks


----------



## ksuther (Mar 22, 2002)

Yes you did 
So uhh, they went to all that trouble to fool us? RIGHT 
Whatever, I'm just gonna wait.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 22, 2002)

So what if it is Navigator? I've got no problem with that. It's a decent name, and it harkens back to the time when Navigator was THE browser for the Mac OS... It was a good name back in 1994, and it's still a good name 8 years later...

BTW, I really like the splash screen they have in store for 0.2.0. Very cool...


----------



## xoot (Mar 22, 2002)

Sorry for being so unproffessional and blurting the name out. I edited my previous post so it doesn't contain the name.


----------



## voice- (Mar 22, 2002)

alexrd, Tabbed Browsing is exactly what I'm referring to.

Ed, I've got toolbar favorites as well, tabs are just a neat way to keep multiple windows up...I usually have from 5 to 15 windows open at the same time, tabs is the only thing helping me to keep the view.

As soon as OmniWeb gets tabs I'm out of Mozilla


----------



## Valrus (Mar 23, 2002)

Look at the version numbers, people.

Omniweb: Version 4+.
Chimera: Version .13.

Point one three. Based on that, Chimera should be over _thirty times less usable_ than Omniweb. Look at Chimera now and tell me that by the time it hits v4.0 it won't be _the best browser in the world_.

Yes, I know my version number arithmetic isn't perfect. But gimme a break. Chimera, from what I've seen so far, kicks, and in version .2 it'll have Quartz rendering too so you OmniWeb people can't hold it above our heads anymore.

But I admit... I use Mozilla (trying to replace IE) because even though I don't like the interface, OmniWeb is too slow, Chimera is, well, too _beta_, and IE doesn't have tabbed browsing. And it's too slow. And it's Microsoft.

But I check Chimera's site _every day_ because it looks like it's gonna be a frickin' tasty browser.

-the valrus


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *I dont know what to say, but you guys don't know the full story.*



Then what the f*** is the full story?

D*** it's just the name of a browser!

It'd be like me making a super-powerful browser available for everything... and then saying "HA HA! I'LL NEVER TELL YOU BA$TARD$! HA HA HA!!!!" 

it's not a big deal or the end of the world... we would have found out in what, a month or two maybe?


----------



## xoot (Mar 23, 2002)

Ok. I just got Chimera and here is my opinion on it:

Speed: ***** (5/5)

Chimera is the fastest browser I have ever seen. Loading a page in IE or Netscape took about 15 seconds on 56K. With Chimera, it takes about 5 seconds!

Graphics: ***** (5/5)

Very nice icons! Although I really want them to be in different colors, they are cool

Bugs: * (1/5)

As much as I like Chimera, it is *very* buggy. I hope they remove some bugs in the next release.

Features: *- (1.5/5)

Lots of features, but some of them are limited by bugs. *Updated:* Also there is a lack of the Preferences window (-1.5 *s).


----------



## ksuther (Mar 23, 2002)

Sounds like a five star rating for a .13 release 

To repeat everyone, Chimera is quite promising. I hope they keep that name though, it sounds cool 

BlingBling, whatever the full story is, it doesn't really matter I don't think


----------



## xoot (Mar 24, 2002)

What I hate about Chim the most is the lack of the Preferences window.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm back from a weekend away and 0.2 still isn't released . Alright you guys have all figured out the name, but just don't spread it around to everyone . 

xoot, I'm pretty sure that prefs are going to be in 0.2... matt judy told me that he was creating a preference window much like os x's preferences and omniweb as well.... the cocoa kind.  oh and if you poke around CVS a little more, you may notice that there are some new icons floating around as well


----------



## Koelling (Mar 24, 2002)

I think it's really cool that they are coming so fast. When they first released .1 it was just a template pretty much and then .11 .12 and .13 came out bam bam bam. Now it's getting to the long hall where they fix all the little stuff but it would be nice to see where they are at. I too look at the site every day to see if they have a .14 or .2 out but I guess "When it's ready" it will come out.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

There wont be a 0.1.4, but 0.2 should be "ready" pretty soon from what i'ver heard


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh yeah I forgot to say, that 0.2 is a much bigger release. There is a lot more big background stuff going on like quartz and plugins. Thats why its taking longer. Also they only have two developers so I'm sure you can understand .


----------



## xoot (Mar 26, 2002)

I poked around CVS like gplex said and found the new icon. Looks pretty cool!


----------



## xoot (Mar 26, 2002)

Updated my "Software Ratings": Features knocked down 1.5  stars because I forgot to mention the lack of the Preferences window.


----------



## simX (Mar 26, 2002)

Ooh!  Ooh!  I heard that googolplex was changing his name to "Guy-who-thinks-a-new-name-is-a-spiffy-new-feature-even-though-it-is-just-a-f***ing-name"!!  Isn't that a cool new name?  Let's all applaud him for choosing such a classy name.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 27, 2002)

lol good idea sim! I wasn't the one who started this asking for the name, I just was told it and told that I shouldn't tell.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 27, 2002)

We could be nice to each other now, it's just opinions....


----------



## simX (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *lol good idea sim! I wasn't the one who started this asking for the name, I just was told it and told that I shouldn't tell. *



Haha you posted 3 times in a row about it!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 27, 2002)

sim, I had new stuff that I wanted to say can you blame me  At least I've never taken over a thread about omniweb and started ranting about getting plugins to work with mozilla


----------



## simX (Mar 27, 2002)

Hah.  That's better than ranting and raving over... OMG!.. A NEW NAME! 

Plus, at least I was helping.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 27, 2002)

Its not just the name that a found out. I know some other future stuff too


----------



## simX (Mar 27, 2002)

Don't tell me googolplex, let me guess!

Ooh!  Ooh!  I know!  The pixel in the 64x64 position of the Chimera icon has changed to a different color!  OMG THAT'S SO COOL!

Oh, wait, no that's not it.  Oh I know I know!  Chimera will change it's name not one, but TWO times!  The new new name is even cooler than the new name!  OMGOMG!

Hmm, maybe that's not it either.  Oh, wait, I know this time!!  Chimera (or whatever it will be called) will actually be a USABLE browser!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! 

Wait, that can't be it either...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 27, 2002)

damn you got me sim


----------



## simX (Mar 27, 2002)

Haha.

Maybe I should add a disclaimer to my signature warning everybody not to slip on the dripping sarcasm. 

I'm glad my sarcasm didn't turn into a sarchasm, though.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 27, 2002)

Do I sense a little bit of  mockery here


----------



## xoot (Mar 27, 2002)

Chimera IS usable! It's just in its beta stages, so it doesn't compare to OmniWeb.

I think Chim will turn out better than OmniWeb in the near future.


----------



## simX (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Do I sense a little bit of  mockery here  *



Damn, now YOU got ME!    (*** simX snickers.)



> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Chimera IS usable! It's just in its beta stages, so it doesn't compare to OmniWeb.
> 
> I think Chim will turn out better than OmniWeb in the near future. *



We'll see, xoot, we'll see.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 27, 2002)

simx, i like the new addition to the signature 

Oh and BTW I'm using omniweb right now. I don't have anything against it, and I actually use it a fair bit. Its all about choice!


----------



## julguribye (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *simx, i like the new addition to the signature
> 
> Oh and BTW I'm using omniweb right now. I don't have anything against it, and I actually use it a fair bit. Its all about choice! *



don't you think omniweb is slow? on my machine omniweb is slower (interface and pagerendering) than Mozilla, Explorer, Netscape and Chimera


----------



## ksuther (Mar 28, 2002)

OmniWeb's interface is much slower than IE, but page rendering seems to be about the same for me.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

I usually use mozilla/chimera because of page rendering speed, but Mozilla's interface is much slower. Chimeras is fast however. I just enjoy using Omniweb or Chimera more then the others. But Omniweb can't do everything for me, so I use Mozilla a lot to. I have three browsers in my dock now - Mozilla, Chimera and Omniweb.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 28, 2002)

How can you use three browsers at once!? I just use OmniWeb. It does everything allright, so it's my browser of choice.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

I use whatever I feel like at the time... I dont use them all at once.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 28, 2002)

I am using OmniWeb at the moment, but only until Chimera renders more pages well... it does a LOT correctly, considering how long it took OmniWeb to get to the same level. In fact, OmniWeb took more than two years to get even to the level of Chimera's speed/page rendering ability... and Chimera is already faster! Believe me, if they work on Chim at the same pace, it'll be better than ANY other browser within 6 months... once .2 comes out... 

OmniWeb still is really slow compared to Mozilla.


----------



## edX (Mar 29, 2002)

> How can you use three browsers at once!



simple. launch three different browsers. and go where ever you want in whichever one you like. i often have two launched at once - icab and omniweb and occassionally fire up that third one for a really difficult site that requires netrape or exploiter.don't forget folks, this is osx. having lots of apps open and running is easy and why shouldn't those apps be browsers?

and folks, omniweb's speed has been increasing dramatically with the last few sneaky peeks. I made a big announcemant about it in general software support last week.


----------



## julguribye (Mar 29, 2002)

I use Mozilla now, but I'm not pleased with it... There is really no mac-browser that's good enough out there at the moment I think..Let's hope Chimera will fix that 
I also have Explorer in my dock for difficult pages.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

Ed, I've been running omniweb sneaky peek 62 recently. It is getting much much better! Which I like. I will go with whatever I like and whatever is good. I'm not only going to use mozilla no matter what.


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

Sometimes Chim can't select some text fields


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm using OmniWeb currently, but I do sometimes get really annoyed by OmniWeb's speed. Mozilla and Chimera are so much faster! Chimera isn't really usable enough for me to use right now, and I have tried to use Mozilla, but I really can't stand it. I hate the interface. I also hate the fact that it imports all IE "favorites" (God, don't you hate that name?), but it can't import my OW bookmarks. I've tried it, and it doesn't work. It's really annoying to manually copy all my bookmarks from OW to Mozilla, especially when I can't stand the bookmark interface in Mozilla. One thing I really do like about Mozilla is tabs. Since Chimera has tabs, though, once it gets usable, I may use it if it ends up having a nice enough interface.

Adam


----------



## simX (Mar 29, 2002)

I have to say, though, that I may never switch to Chimera full-time.  I love OmniWeb because it just has such an intuitive bookmark managing interface, as well as all the cool feature like the "View Links" and "Get Info" things that allow you to do so much.

I hope that Chimera can gain all these capabilities, but I dunno.. it just seems to me that it's just never going to be as well integrated as OmniWeb.

I'm not trying to bash Chimera or anything here.. it's just that OmniWeb is SOOO useful even though it might be a tad slow.  And I don't know if even Chimera can take OmniWeb out of the prized spot of being my almost-full-time browser.  I use OmniWeb exclusively on my mom's iBook and my dad's PowerBook because it runs without any hiccups.  On my aging cube, though, it sometimes gets slow, especially because I use Project Builder and Interface builder a lot at the same time, which take up a lot of resources, slowing down OmniWeb a bunch.

Whatever.  Browsing on Mac OS X can only go up from here, and since we have a number of options (OmniWeb, Chimera, Mozilla, Internet Explorer, iCab, Netscape  in order of most favorite to least favorite), the outlook looks great.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

yeah os x seems to have the best competition between browsers. competition is good. selection is good. Also if you choose a browser other then IE on mac you don't get bashed for doing so (by other mac users that is).


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

Something weird happened with Chim yesterday. When I typed in blogger.com, it showed a message. I can't exactly remember what the mesage said, but it was something about lazy typers.

This is very weird!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

xoot, I dont think thats chim. Sometimes blogger spits out the wrong code, i've noticed it occasionally. It gives you just the code for their little text advertisement on the side for some strange reason. Usually if I just reload it gives me the main page.


----------



## julguribye (Mar 30, 2002)

Look what I did to Chimera!Good bye yucky purple buttons, welcome aqua! Cool, eh? 
http://homepage.mac.com/julguribye/Chimera.jpg


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 30, 2002)

Where'd you get that theme, julguribye?


----------



## julguribye (Mar 30, 2002)

It's not a theme, just some simple hacking done by myself
Conrol-click on Chimera, select show package contents, open "contents" folder then "resources" and there you have all the button-images to play with. (open them in photoshop en hue them to blue if you want "aqua" buttons)


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 30, 2002)

Nice hack, man!

The nice thing is that if you were up to it you could quickly and easily make your OWN button images... a nice feature for sure.


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

I am starting a new thread: Theme packs 4 Chim!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

I hate to break it to you, but if you poke around you will find out that chimera has a totally new icon set in 0.2


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

But those are still good icons


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

I wish 0.2 was here...

gplex, can you give us a progress report?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 31, 2002)

"When its ready" 

Seriously, I'm not sure. They are thinking about releasing it without plugins but they are still working on that. I'm not sure of a date.


----------



## themacko (Mar 31, 2002)

Speaking of plug-ins...

Windows Media files do not work with the latest Mozilla I tried (0.9.9).  Is the Mozilla team (or even Chimera) going to include this?  I can't imagine they would leave it out just because it's MS, but I don't know anything about browsers.


----------

